# ~*~UPDATE!!!New Pics/Pedigree Added (pg.2)!! New Goats!!!~*~



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... I decided I was going to purchase a few goats from this man the end of last week. I just didn't want to post about it because I was scared it would fall through or something... but I reckon everything was finalized today and I am supposed to be picking them up Wednesday evening!! So I was going to wait till I got them home to take pics and post about it... but he sent me pics and I just couldn't wait to show everyone!! :greengrin: :doh: :ROFL: They are all unregistered, but the two brown-eyed Buckskin Does MIGHT be able to be registered (but I purchased them as unregistered... so if I DO get to register them then that will just be a plus :wink: ) will have to find out once I get them. There are 8 in all (three 1yr. old Blue-Eyed Does, two 2yr. old brown-eyed Does, and three 3wk. old Bucklings). So... here is what I am getting!

Blue-Eyed Buckskin Doe with roaning on the neck and frosting on the ears and nose, born 4/2008. Possibly bred.









Two Blue-Eyed Buckskin Does also born 4/2008. Both Possibly Bred.









On the left is the head of the Blue-Eyed Doe listed above so you can see her cute white patch :greengrin: And in the front is the Brown-Eyed Moonspotted Buckskin Doe. She is the twin to the Doe listed next and they were born 4/22/2007. She is Possibly Bred.









And last but most definitely NOT least.... Brown-Eyed Buckskin Doe (who I am guessing is moonspotted like her twin sister listed above... judging by her offspring :shrug: will know better when I can look her over in person) AND her triplet Bucklings (yes.. I know... BUMMER that atleast ONE of them wasn't a girl! :GAAH: ). The Doe was born 4/22/2007 and her triplets were born 2/7/2009. Two of the Bucklings have Blue-Eyes and they ALL have moonspots!!!! :wahoo: 

















Please let me know what you think of everyone!! These will be added to my unregistered stock (all except for the Bucklings who will be sold once they are old enough), unless I am able to register the two brown-eyed Does in which case those two would be added to my registered stock :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

OMG! Brandi, they are all gorgeous!!!! Boy YOU ARE REALLY BUILDING YOUR HERD IN LEAPS!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

because i am silly and I like to get this all straight.

3 blue eyed

2 brown eyed (sisters and possible registration) one with triplet bucks

for a total of 5 does and 3 bucklings

did I get that right?

Congrats!!! What a buckskin crowd! :shocked:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

LOL! Sorry Stacey... meant to add the total count to my post... fixed it now :wink: Yes, you are correct!!! And yes, TONS of Buckskins!! :ROFL: Can you tell they are my favorite?? :shades:

Thank you both! Yes, my herd is growing quickly!!! My buying spree will be over for a little while though :wink: Gotta give Hubby time for his head to quit swimming from all the new goats :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Like I said - everyone HIDE your buckskins because Brandi is changing to herd name to Hollowbead Buckskins - :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

:ROFL: yes..... NOW everyone sees why Allison has been aggrevating me about the Buckskins :ROFL: OH.... AND the man said he has milked the 2yr. olds before :wink: :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Oh wow Brandi,,,they are gorgeous!!! Congrats! What neat markings too!! You are definately off to a good start with you new herd!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Congrats, nice looking goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

They are gorgeous..nice goats...  :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Thanks everyone!!! I am really tickled to be getting them! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

:thumbup: :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

aww how sweet - sure do miss those gorgeous little faces!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

That sure is a bunch of gorgeous goats you are adding! They are all so colorful and very healthy looking. Congrats on your newest additions!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Congrats, they're lovely, we have a lot of buckskins and tri-colors here!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Thanks everyone!!! I will get plenty of pics tomorrow when I get them home as well :wink: I am so anxious to see them in person! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

:wahoo: can't wait.......... :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Congratulations! They sure are colorful.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Thank you!!! :greengrin:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Congrats! They are very pretty!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~New Goats!!! LOOK LOOK!!!!!!!!~*~*

Thank you!! :greengrin:

Well... today was a VERY LONG day!! Very hectic, and we got finished WAY later than I was expecting (long story...). So by the time I got the goats unloaded it was dark... only got a couple of pics and they aren't very good.... So I PROMISE I will get pics tomorrow and post them in a new thread :thumbup: I have got TONS of good news though!!! I was able to get the name of the breeder and the pedigree info on the two brown-eyed Buckskin Does (will post that tomorrow), and I plan on getting in touch with the breeder to see if it is possible to pay for their papers or not. ALSO... after close inspection I have found out that FOUR out of the five Does have moonspots :leap: They just weren't visible in the pics he sent me! :leap: The 5th Doe may have them as well.... but she has so much fluff right now that I can't tell for sure.... will have to wait till she sheds or until it gets warm enough to shave her. AND those pics he sent me REALLY DIDN'T do them justice... they look twn times better than that! Anyways... so I am SUPER excited!!!! All of these actually came out of registered stock... so we will see what I can do about the papers on the two Does :wink: Anyways, I am EXHAUSTED and am headed to bed! I promise to get pics tomorrow AND to get caught up on all he posts I missed today. :grouphug:


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! New Goats!!! UPDATE!!! (pg.2)~*~*

They are all so pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! New Goats!!! UPDATE!!! (pg.2)~*~*

Brandi, they are adorable. WOW talk about growing your herd fast. They are beautiful


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! New Goats!!! UPDATE!!! (pg.2)~*~*

That is so awesome Brandi! Crossing my fingers that you can get them registered!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! New Goats!!! UPDATE!!! (pg.2)~*~*

Thank ya'll so much!! :leap: (for someone who was SO TIRED last night... I am up AWFUL early this morning! Just couldn't sleep any later cause I kept wanting to look up the breeder's contact info so I could find out about the registration papers :ROFL: ). I sent the lady an email this morning asking about the papers... and IF they could be registered how much she would charge me for the papers (because I definitely am not especting to get them for free :thumbup: )... so hopefully she will get back to me sometime today. The farm they came from is in Byhalia, MS called SweetGum Cove. I checked online and she is listed with the AGS (I think it was) and the NPGA (pygmys), but doesn't have a website. Here is the pedigree info that I have for the two Does (they are twins so the birthdate and pedigree is the same :thumbup: D.O.B: 4/22/2007):

*Sire:* Twin Creeks TA "Flash Session" (*EX Show Champ)
_*SS:* Piddlin Acres Thunderous Applause
*GrandS: * *MCH/PGCH Piddlin Acres Blue Thunder
*GrandD: * Willow Creek ???'in Lizzie (his records were fuzzy on the name... 1996 National
Champion *2x GCH Best Udder)
*GreatGrandS:* *MCH Gladys Porter Zoo Alie Tex
*SD: * Tupence Brocade (1 x GCh Junior)_

*Dam: * SweetGum Cove T-LS Prima
_*DS: * Little Rascals Timber
*GrandS:* Freefall Mighty Oak
*GrandD:* Briar Hill Hot Fudge Sundae
*DD:* Little Rascals Lady Serena
*GrandS:* Little Rascals Ah Shucks
*GrandD: * Little Rascals Serabi
*GreatGrandS:* Jobi Toledo
*GreatGrandD:* Little Rascals Red Fox_

I hope I didn't get too confusing with that :? Now, I don't know alot about pedigrees... so none of this means alot to me, so I was hoping someone with a little bit more knowledge about these things could fill me in on some of these lines if anyone knows them :shrug: Any info would be greatly appreciated!! And once again... I purchased them as unregistered, so if it isn't possible to get their papers then that won't upset me :thumbup: It would just be really neat if I could get the papers :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! Pedigree Added (pg.2)!! New Goats!!!~*~*

So now you are in REALLLLLL trouble - not only do you NOT post pictures - you post a pedigree to make it worse NOT to have the Pics!

Stacey - we need a "you are naughty" smiley!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! Pedigree Added (pg.2)!! New Goats!!!~*~*

Definately have some nice bloodlines in there.

First off, Tx Twin Creeks breed some amazing animals so the sire must be pretty nice. Here's their website... www.twincreeksfarm.com From what I can see, the sire's entire pedigree is outstanding!! :shocked: Willow Creek, Piddlin Acres, and Tupence are all really nice farm that are breeding some beautiful animals and you can see that most those bloodlines are packed full of champions.

The dam's pedigree is a little more unknown to me, I'm not familiar with some of those herds. I do know that Little Rascals has/had some really good quality animals from NICE lines. I haven't looked at their website for awhile...I do think they have/had one though?? Could be wrong. Never heard of SweetGum Cove.

Hope that helped a little bit. You got some very nice goats there and I sure hope you can get them registered! ray:


----------



## critterhavenfarm (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! Pedigree Added (pg.2)!! New Goats!!!~*~*

Brandi...

The goats are great!!! I'll have to head your way and stop in and see them sometime...I see purchasing a baby from you sometime next year! :drool:

Since you have the parentage on these two goats, AND the birthdate, you should be able to get them registered. I sold Gail's goats last year and was able to get papers on the ones of hers that were registerable. It took some time and getting signatures from the original breeder, any breeding memos signed we needed, but got them all registered just fine...so I'm sure you can do it.

I love the buckskins too!! My Zorro was a buckskin, and he always threw his color in for good measure!

Congrats again on the new herd! :leap:

Susan


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! Pedigree Added (pg.2)!! New Goats!!!~*~*

Thanks Everyone!!!!

Kylee- That REALLY helped!! Thank you!! :leap: I spoke with ADGA and AGS to see what exactly I needed to get them registered (since they are under 2.5 years old it is going to be ALOT easier!)... so now all I am waiting for is to hear back from the original breeder to see if she minds helping me out :wink:

Susan- Thanks! Anytime you see something you like or want to come take a look just let me know! :wink:

Allison- I am sorry!!! I am loading pics right now! :shades:

First off... we might have to change some of these names...............










Noxema (creme colored buckskin) & Virgillia (dark buckskin w/ roaning)- These two are twins and their Dam is Bella (pictured below) who is the Dam to the triplet Bucklings. They were born 4/2008. Noxema has a couple of moonspots (started looking closely once he told me her Dam was Bella and sure enough! Moonspots! They are almost like a yellow color on her creme and you can't really see them in the pics. They are SO CUTE in person though). I haven't been able to find any moonspots on Virgillia(don't know that I like that name...) yet but she has a REALLY thick coat so it is possible she has got some in there somewhere. Both girls have Blue-Eyes.









Virgillia









Noxema

















Madelyn- Her Dam is Caprice (pictured below). She has a few moonspots and Blue-Eyes. She refused to cooperate for the camera! She was also born 4/2008.









Caprice- Brown-Eyed with moonspots... twin to Bella (pictured below) and one of the ones that I might can get registered! She was born 4/22/2007.









Bella- Brown-Eyed with moonspots. Dam to the three Bucklings pictured below! She has a REALLY nice udder on her! I just couldn't get a good shot of it! I would shave her udder to get really good pics, but I don't have any clippers yet  









And now for my boys!!!! I need help with names! So feel free to throw them out there! Maybe something to do with the moon... or night... or something (considering they have TONS of moonspots... especially the black one!). Went a little pic crazy with them... but hey! they are the first kids I have had since last October! I think I am allowed!!! :wink: The two Buckskin boys have blue-eyes and then the black one has brown-eyes.

Can you tell they know what the feed is?

























































Let me know what you think!!! And PLEASE help me with names!!!! LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ~*~UPDATE!!! Pedigree Added (pg.2)!! New Goats!!!~*~*

Can you please mail up those boys - pretty please!!

They all are gorgeous!

Congrats


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! You just point to which one you want!!!! It is ABSOLUTELY KILLING ME that none of them are Doelings!! :hair: I want to keep one SO BAD!!! :GAAH:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Brandi they are all so nice looking and well taken care of . Those bucklings colors are to die for. Yep too bad they arent doelings. Are they registerable?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Teresa!! I just spoke with the breeder this evening, and it is a no go on the papers  something about her not supposed to register any kids off of that buck... even though there were kids registered off of him before she purchased him :shrug: I really don't know :shrug: so anyways... it is a no go. I am ok with it because I purchased them as unregistered so if I can't get the papers then that is fine... it is just a little disheartening when you have their entire pedigree sitting before you but you can't do anything with it! :GAAH: But as I said I am still very happy with what I have got :wink: I am going to try and get some good udder pics of Bella this week... I know I don't know much about udders but her's looks REALLY good to me! AND she is feeding triplets!!! :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant register doe kids off a buck? thats really strange :shrug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah... he was a Grand Champ too! She said something about the breeder that had him first was gonna put him down whenever he started showing a fault... but instead she sold him to this lady but with instructions not to register the kids so their farm name wouldn't be on them :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that's to bad. But you did get some really pretty goats with nice bloodlines, just not registered! :thumb:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures, some of them look like some of our Mini-Nubians and a Nigerian doe we used to have.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both!! And yes, please don't get me wrong I am COMPLETELY thrilled with these girls! :leap: Registered or not they are still going to produce some nice babies for me :wink: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats too bad about the papers Brandi....those girls are just beautiful! Breeder had to have a VERY good reason to not want kids registered.

Boy.....you REALLY like those buckskins dont'cha? :ROFL: 

They are all very pretty but I tell ya......IF I had the space and you were closer......that lil' B/W buckling would fit in perfectly here!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! If he were only a Doeling... he would be staying here!!! And yes, I do love those Buckskins! :dance: I have been telling everyone that they need to move closer to me :shrug: :shades:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well if the buck was producing undesireable traits then that would account for his kids not being registered. Or it could have even been a weird circumstance. 

Nice does! Congrats on all those buckskins!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashley!! Yes, I am figuring that is what it was! I am fine with it though! Now I have plenty of Does for my unregistered herd, so my next step will be to find some grown Does for my registered herd :wink:


----------

